# UQM AC Motor Controllers



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

300zxev said:


> Hi All
> 
> Tell us what you think about these motors
> 
> http://www.uqm.com/



Well engineered and well built. Great if you can afford them. Never used their product personally, but think they are well respected in the specially motor market.

Regards,

major


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Somewhere around here there is some discussion of UQM, though you can't search for it since 3 letter search terms are too short  I think $25,000 was a quoted price, and at that price I think an ACPropulsion unit is a better deal since you get a DC/DC converter,BMS, and battery charger built into the controller.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

..............


JRP3 said:


> Somewhere around here there is some discussion of UQM, though you can't search for it since 3 letter search terms are too short  I think $25,000 was a quoted price, and at that price I think an ACPropulsion unit is a better deal since you get a DC/DC converter,BMS, and battery charger built into the controller.


+1


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

boy oh boy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvnHQz6lDQ8

it's a same that they ship their product to China and India but won't sell to us diyers at a reasonable price.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

We could be building stuff like this


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Somewhere around here there is some discussion of UQM, though you can't search for it since 3 letter search terms are too short  I think $25,000 was a quoted price, and at that price I think an ACPropulsion unit is a better deal since you get a DC/DC converter,BMS, and battery charger built into the controller.


It's more. And you can buy it without any problems, if you have the money.

I have purchased one 200kW system for testing. The lead time is 10 weeks. Should be here next week...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> I have purchased one 200kW system for testing.


Of course you did. Seems like every time I mention a product you've bought one  


> And you can buy it without any problems, if you have the money.


That's a good sign, I got the impression they weren't interested in selling individual units. Although you're more of a business than a DIY guy in his garage. Did you have to provide any qualifications to them? Do they offer any product support?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

So the UQM motors are PM motors and not inductions motors?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That is correct.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Of course you did. Seems like every time I mention a product you've bought one


How are you going to find the best product if you don't test all of them? 



JRP3 said:


> Although you're more of a business than a DIY guy in his garage. Did you have to provide any qualifications to them?


We're approaching such companies very professional. What I post here on the DIY is a very small part of what we're actually doing so I'm not sure if they will sell to someone who wants to convert his Geo Metro.

A business name and talking about samples helps a lot.

I don't know about tech support since I haven't received my unit yet.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> How are you going to find the best product if you don't test all of them?


does that mean you are not completely satisfied with the AC system you have developed?
Is it the performance you are not happy with? or maybe the economics part of it?


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

efan said:


> does that mean you are not completely satisfied with the AC system you have developed?
> Is it the performance you are not happy with? or maybe the economics part of it?


It's mainly about production capacity. We're developing and producing too many parts for our cars in-house. It will be easier for us if we out-source the motor production. If there is any system which satisfies our needs, we'll purchase that from now on.

The downside of the UQM system compared to ours is size and weight.


----------

